# e-bay cage??



## animalover64037 (Apr 5, 2008)

I need your guys openion. What do u think about buying a cage for rats off of ebay?


----------



## Caity (Apr 1, 2008)

I bought a cage off ebay, decided it wasn't big enough and bought a second of the same one and put them together. Altogether it cost less than $100 and it's a pretty massive cage. More info here.


----------



## Angry_J (Feb 3, 2008)

I can't believe so many people *don't* buy cages from ebay. I didn't buy it, it was given to me, but I have this cage that is often available from ebay for less than $100 total, including shipping. It's powder coated steel and has a shelf-stand with casters on it to move it around easily. 










This cage an many similar ones are consistently available on ebay for less than what you can buy an inferior cage for at Petco or Petsmart. There is one ppular cage in particular that I'm amazed people love so much. It's such a lower-quality product compared to these cages, and it costs more too! But to each their own I guess.

We have this cage and a Martin's rat mansion, and the next cage we buy will be the Midwest Rat Nation, but for the price, nothing can beat the cage in my photo, IMO.


----------



## xampx (Dec 31, 2006)

There is nothing wrong with ebay. As long as you research the cage and make sure its the right size for your ratties, go for it.

Ebay only carries the usual risks, so just check feedback the same as if you were buying a CD or something


----------



## sbdirham (Mar 5, 2008)

Angry_J... what are the demensions of that cage? (cage only, not including the shelf-stand)


----------



## animalover64037 (Apr 5, 2008)

Angry-I like your cage. It's big. Thats neat! How many rats do u have?


----------



## animalover64037 (Apr 5, 2008)

I found a cage on ebay that i think i have room for. I used the rat calulater and it says that that cage is too small for one rat. I want to get 2. So i'm gonna ask u guys and see what u think. Its one of those deluxe my first home multi levels. Its actually got 4 levels. I don't see what the problem would be. Any way, u guys give me our openions. I'm open to any advice. Thanks!


----------



## RatsR4Life (Mar 11, 2008)

i LOVE ebay, unfortunatly ALL of the cages are in the USA, so my shipping is off the roof!! (it also has to go through this inspection thingy that adds another $50 on top of the shipping)

But, if your in the US, your so lucky, so many cages and if you research the seller and see thier feedback you will know what to expect. (98% positive feedback is perfect)


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

The only decent cage we have in Canada is the Ferret Nation and you often have to cover it with hardware cloth BUT we cannot get the powdercoated cloth here in Canada only galvanized. 

Other than that we have Superpet and lots of nasty galvanized cages.

I ordered in my Martins' and it cost me a fortune to get them all here.
My RUUD cost over $400 plus.


----------



## Angry_J (Feb 3, 2008)

*sbdirham *and *animalover64037*, The cage is the same size at the Martins Rat Skyscraper (R-695) which is the other one we have. It's 30" x 18" x 36". The cage calculator says it'll hold 4 rats at 2.5' . We have 4 girls, but I'm a teacher and 2 of them come to school with me during the week, so all 4 are together only on the weekends for now, until summer comes.


----------



## Angry_J (Feb 3, 2008)

RatsR4Life said:


> i LOVE ebay, unfortunatly ALL of the cages are in the USA, so my shipping is off the roof!! (it also has to go through this inspection thingy that adds another $50 on top of the shipping)
> 
> But, if your in the US, your so lucky, so many cages and if you research the seller and see thier feedback you will know what to expect. (98% positive feedback is perfect)


I understand. I sold a skateboard to a lady in Canada last year. It took over a month for her to get it and she had to pay duties on it or something. It was a mess. I felt bad for her. It only takes 7-10 days for a package to get to Japan, but a month to go to Canada?


----------



## BowlTipper (Mar 21, 2008)

xampx said:


> There is nothing wrong with ebay. As long as you research the cage and make sure its the right size for your ratties, go for it.
> 
> Ebay only carries the usual risks, so just check feedback the same as if you were buying a CD or something


By CD, I think you mean software not music, as the only way a person will know if they like the music is if they've heard it before.


----------



## animalover64037 (Apr 5, 2008)

You guys still haven't told me what u think about the cage that i found on ebay.  Please tell me your openions!


----------



## kancerr (Apr 7, 2007)

if the calc says its too small for one rat, it is too small. you didnt show us any links or pictures. but im pretty sure even without seeing it, its too small for one rat and def too small for 2 if the calc says it cant even fit one. picture or link?


----------



## animalover64037 (Apr 5, 2008)

Well the picture is on ebay but i don't know how to attach it to my message. That may sound dumb but i don't.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 29, 2008)

Can you at least copy and paste the link in a post so we can follow the link to the cage? As for the rat calculator, could you be entering the dimensions in cm instead of inches? I have done that a time or two. I can't imagine a 4 level cage only holding one rat, but then again out medical cage has three levels and is probably too small for one rat.


----------



## Angry_J (Feb 3, 2008)

animalover64037 said:


> You guys still haven't told me what u think about the cage that i found on ebay.  Please tell me your openions!


If you entered the dimensions correctly and it says it's too small for one rat, why are you even still considering it?


----------



## sbdirham (Mar 5, 2008)

animalover64037 said:


> Well the picture is on ebay but i don't know how to attach it to my message. That may sound dumb but i don't.


Can you tell me the measurements or the color/model/whatever? I'm trying to find the one you're talking about but there are so many.

(is it the "Super Pet breand Deluxe My First Home cage for small animals" that measures 30"L x 18" W x 29"H??)


----------



## animalover64037 (Apr 5, 2008)

Sbdirham-Thats the cage. U got it. Right on the dot.


----------



## kancerr (Apr 7, 2007)

i would just look around for a different cage.

its too small.


----------



## sbdirham (Mar 5, 2008)

animalover64037 said:


> Sbdirham-Thats the cage. U got it. Right on the dot.


What about this cage? http://cgi.ebay.com/3-Story-Ferret-...yZ121854QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem 
It's big enough for up to 6 or 7 rats, and less expensive if you consider the free shipping.
Just and idea, don't know how much room you have.


----------



## animalover64037 (Apr 5, 2008)

Sbdirham-I've actually considered that cage, but i read some posts on here that said that theres some parts of the cage that are hard to clean. I'dd consider it again though cause the other cage i was looking at was out bid. Thanks for your help.


----------



## sbdirham (Mar 5, 2008)

animalover64037 said:


> Sbdirham-I've actually considered that cage, but i read some posts on here that said that theres some parts of the cage that are hard to clean. I'dd consider it again though cause the other cage i was looking at was out bid. Thanks for your help.


I think it is the trays and ramp that are considered hard to clean. I'm sure there is a way to improve that problem, since otherwise it looks like an awesome cage. (Besides, you want to have extra room when GGMR sets in!!)


----------



## animalover64037 (Apr 5, 2008)

sbdirham-what is ggmr? i'm currently trying to get that cage as we speak. wish me luck.


----------



## sbdirham (Mar 5, 2008)

animalover64037 said:


> sbdirham-what is ggmr? i'm currently trying to get that cage as we speak. wish me luck.


GGMR = Gotta Get More Rats. It'll hit you, just wait and see!!
Good luck with the cage! I'm sure you'll love it!


----------



## illmithra (Apr 15, 2008)

i had a bad case of GGMR the other day <.< lol.


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

That cage has gotten preeetty pricey. They're on sale at PetCo right now for $89.


----------



## sbdirham (Mar 5, 2008)

Yeah, I see that it has gotten up there pretty quickly. Maybe going to PetCo would be better. At least then you know you're getting a brand new cage with everything that never had other animals in it.


----------



## animalover64037 (Apr 5, 2008)

phaidraft-Is that at all petcos or just the one near u?


----------



## animalover64037 (Apr 5, 2008)

Never mind. I just answered my own question by going to petco.com and i ordered the cage while there. YAAAAY!!! I have a cage now. I'm getting excited! I'm gonna get rats. YAAAAAAY!!


----------



## illmithra (Apr 15, 2008)

that's great. >^.^< now you get to buy all the toys and other fun stuff.


----------



## animalover64037 (Apr 5, 2008)

Yeah i know!


----------



## sbdirham (Mar 5, 2008)

phaidraft said:


> That cage has gotten preeetty pricey. They're on sale at PetCo right now for $89.


phaidraft, did you get the cage at PetCo? You can also get a good cage from Martin's, but with the shipping and everything they can be a bit expensive,


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

sbdirham said:


> phaidraft, did you get the cage at PetCo? You can also get a good cage from Martin's, but with the shipping and everything they can be a bit expensive,


No, I don't have the money for a larger cage right now. Lizzy and I will have to wait a few weeks. I've just been keeping an eye on prices and happened to see that one at PetCo on sale.

I have, however, checked out the Martin's cages and they're awesome, but definitely out of my price range.


----------

